
Ford's Evasive Steering Assist - hippich
https://www.ford.com/global/resources/ford/CoPilot360/HowTo/FMFT2713000H_Evasive_Steering_Assist.mp4
======
seren
In the example at 00:24 I would be interested to know how the system reacts if
a car comes from the other direction. Does it brake knowing it will collide ?

~~~
lm28469
It evades the collision by going in the ditch.

